# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  οι ταχυδρομοι μου

## n-i-k-o-s

ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα όπου θα σας δείξω πετάγματα με τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια.ξεκινάω τον Οκτωμβριο μιας που σιγά,σιγά τελειώνει η πτεροροια.Θα πάρω τον ορίζοντα προς νότια με στόχο να φτάσω ως την καλαματα.αυτό όμως δεν γίνετε από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη θέλει χρόνο.θα ξεκινήσω με 40-50 περιστέρια περίπου.όλα είναι γεννημένα απριλιο μαιο του 2010.φυσικά θα πάρω και τα παλιά που έχω, που είναι περίπου ενός έτους.(αυτά σας τα έχω δείξει στο παρελθόν σε πετάγματα).πιστεύω στα καμένα βούρλα όταν φτάσω εκεί να συναντηθώ με το μέλος του greekbirdclup petro galleo και να αφήσουμε μαζί ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.πιστεύω πετρο να είσαι έτοιμος ως τότε.θα περάσω φωτογραφίες από όλα τα μερί που θα περάσω είδη έχω κάνει τα σχεδία μου από πια σημεία θα τα αφήσω.καπια πετάγματα θα γίνουν το 2010 και καπια το 2011.ως τότε θα τα λέμε.

----------


## doubler

ποτε ακριβως ξεκινας νικο???

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

κατά της είκοσι Οκτωμβριου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλή αρχή Νίκο.Βλέπω ότι και η ημερομηνία πάει γάντι με τα γενέθλια του φόρουμ.Ελπίζω να σε δω όταν φτάσεις εδώ στο νότο.

----------


## doubler

νικο τελικα τι εγινε ξεκινησες τα πεταγματα????

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

όχι ακόμα.είναι μερικά που δεν περάσαν εξολοκλήρου την πτεροροια (ξεκίνησαν πιο αργά).ακόμα περιμένω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φίλοι μου ήρθε η ώρα.αύριο ξεκινάω πετάγματα με τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια.θα τα αφήσω απο απόσταση 20 χιλιόμετρων.το μόνο αγκάθι θα έλεγα είναι ότι δεν θα έχω τα περσινά έμπυρα ταχυδρομικά.είναι αυτά που σας έχω δείξει σε πετάγματα στο παρελθόν.ο λόγος.δεν έχουν πέραση τελείως την πτεροροια.θα πάω όπως σας είπα προς νοτιά. πρώτο πέταγμα θα είναι από τα Μαλγαρα(εκεί ειναι τα πρώτα διόδια).θα αφήσω περίπου 40 ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια.είναι 4-5-6 μηνών περιστέρια.αύριο θα δείτε φώτο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

όπως σας είπα φίλοι μου σήμερα άφησα τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια.όπως σας είπα η απόσταση ήταν 20 χιλιόμετρα προς νοτιοδυτικά της Θεσσαλονίκης από τα μαλγαρα.όλα πήγαν καταπληκτικά καλύτερα δεν γινόταν.σε λιγότερο από δέκα λεπτά ήρθαν.είχα στο κουμάσι μου φίλο που μόλις τα άφησα τον πήρα τηλέφωνο.και κρατήσαμε χρόνο.άφησα σαράντα περιστέρια όλα ήρθαν σχεδόν μαζί.θα έλεγα είχα μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη το πρώτο που ήρθε ήταν το πιο μικρο.μόλις τρεισήμισι μηνών περιστέρι.με χρόνο ενεά λεπτά και τριάντα δευτερόλεπτα.το τελευταίο ήρθε σε έντεκα λεπτά.φυσικά το μικρο ταχυδρομικό περιστεράκι έκλεψε της εντυπώσεις.δείτε τα.

----------


## Windsa

Φοβερή αίσθηση πρέπει να είναι όταν ελευθερώνεις τόσα πουλια!!!
Ακόμα πio φοβερή είναι οτα σου έρχονται πίσω στο σπίτι))))
Μπράβο! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο η φωτογραφία του περιστεριού να φεύγει από το κλουβί είναι μ καταπληκτική.Καλά πετάγματα.

----------


## nikolakis81

μπραβο νικολα!!!!
καλες ταχηδρομισεις ευχονται?  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Μπραβο Νικο, καλα πεταγματα. Εγω εχω μονο 7 πουλια και τα εχω αφησει 3 φορες απο διαφορετικα σημεια ,αλλα μονο απο 5 χιλιομετρα μακρια γιατι μεχρι προσφατα ακομη μαδουσαν, Τωρα που τελειωσαν θα αυξησω τις αποστασεις. Εν τω μεταξυ το ενα ζευγαρι αρχισε τις γεννες. Σημερα η θηληκια εκανε το 2ο αυγο. Και ενα αλλο ζευγαρι ειναι ετοιμο να ξεκινησει να κανει αυγα. Αντε να μεγαλωσει και μενα το κοπαδι μου.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Μπραβο Νικο, καλα πεταγματα. Εγω εχω μονο 7 πουλια και τα εχω αφησει 3 φορες απο διαφορετικα σημεια ,αλλα μονο απο 5 χιλιομετρα μακρια γιατι μεχρι προσφατα ακομη μαδουσαν, Τωρα που τελειωσαν θα αυξησω τις αποστασεις. Εν τω μεταξυ το ενα ζευγαρι αρχισε τις γεννες. Σημερα η θηληκια εκανε το 2ο αυγο. Και ενα αλλο ζευγαρι ειναι ετοιμο να ξεκινησει να κανει αυγα. Αντε να μεγαλωσει και μενα το κοπαδι μου.


πετρο με το καλό οι νέες γέννες για να τα αυξήσεις και να έχεις μια δυνατή ομάδα.πηγαίνετα και εσύ τώρα που πέρασαν την πτεροροια σε πιο μεγάλη απόσταση.περιμένω να δω φώτο και από δικές σου πτήσεις.αφού τα άφησες από πέντε χιλιόμετρα ανέβα τώρα στα είκοσι.μην σε φοβίσει τίποτα.

----------


## doubler

μπραβω παιδια καλα πεταγματα να εχουμε θα αρχισω κι εγω σιγα σιγα τα 20 χιλιομετρα καλη αρχη!!

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο δεν τα φοβαμαι να τα αφησω κι απο πιο μακρια, αλλα τωρα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα. Οπως ειπα εχω μονο 7 πουλια τα οποια ειναι 5 αρσενικα και 2 θηλυκιες που εχουν ζευγαρωσει με τα 2 αρσενικα και ηδη η μια γεννησε τα πρωτα της αυγα, Ετοιμη ειναι και η αλλη. Σημερα λοιπον θα παω σ αυτον που πηρα τα πουλια να μου δωσει 3 θηλυκιες για τα 3 αρσενικα που ειναι ... μπακουρια. Θα τους κοψω τα φτερα και θα τα βαλω σε ζευγαρια σε ζευγαρωστρες για λιγες ημερες για να γινουν ζευγαρια. Μετα θα τα ριξω μεσα στο κουμασι για να αρχισουν τις γεννες. Οταν τους παρω 2-3 γεννες θα τις επιστρεψω πισω τις θηλυκιες. Ετσι τωρα δεν θα εχω πουλια ελευθερα για να τα πηγαινω να τα αφηνω να πετουν απο μακρια γιατι προηγειται το ζευγαρωμα και οι γεννες. Οταν θα εχω κι εγω πιο πολλα πουλια σαν εσενα δεν θα εχω τετοιο προβλημα. Ετσι προς το παρον αναβαλονται τα πεταγματα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

την Κυριακή δηλ.αύριο θα πάω να αφήσω τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια από μια απόσταση σαράντα χιλιομέτρων.από ένα χωρίο την Μεθώνη λίγο πριν την Κατερίνη..θα σας δείξω την πτήση.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Νικο δεν τα φοβαμαι να τα αφησω κι απο πιο μακρια, αλλα τωρα υπαρχει ενα προβλημα. Οπως ειπα εχω μονο 7 πουλια τα οποια ειναι 5 αρσενικα και 2 θηλυκιες που εχουν ζευγαρωσει με τα 2 αρσενικα και ηδη η μια γεννησε τα πρωτα της αυγα, Ετοιμη ειναι και η αλλη. Σημερα λοιπον θα παω σ αυτον που πηρα τα πουλια να μου δωσει 3 θηλυκιες για τα 3 αρσενικα που ειναι ... μπακουρια. Θα τους κοψω τα φτερα και θα τα βαλω σε ζευγαρια σε ζευγαρωστρες για λιγες ημερες για να γινουν ζευγαρια. Μετα θα τα ριξω μεσα στο κουμασι για να αρχισουν τις γεννες. Οταν τους παρω 2-3 γεννες θα τις επιστρεψω πισω τις θηλυκιες. Ετσι τωρα δεν θα εχω πουλια ελευθερα για να τα πηγαινω να τα αφηνω να πετουν απο μακρια γιατι προηγειται το ζευγαρωμα και οι γεννες. Οταν θα εχω κι εγω πιο πολλα πουλια σαν εσενα δεν θα εχω τετοιο προβλημα. Ετσι προς το παρον αναβαλονται τα πεταγματα.


Ο μεγάλος αριθμός περιστεριών που αναφέρεις τι εξασφαλίζει κατά την πτήση;
Τα φτερά γιατί θα τα κόψεις Πέτρο;

----------


## pedrogall

Κωσταντινε δεν εχει σχεση ο αριθμος των πουλιων κατα την πτηση, απλως εγω ανεφερα οτι επειδη τα εβαλα ορισμενα χωριστα το καθε ζευγαρι για να γινουν ζευγαρι, σε ζευγαρωστρες, δεν εχω πουλια ελευθερα να τα παω μακρια να πεταξουν. Αφηνω μονο 3-4 που εχουν πιασει ζευγαρι να πετουν καθε πρωι εξω γυρω απο το σπιτι και μετα μπαινουν ξανα μονα τους στο κουμασι. Τα φτερα της μιας φτερουγας τα εκοψα στις 3 δανεικες θηλυκιες που πηρα για να ζευγαρωσουν με 3 αρσενικα που ειχα χωρις ζευγαρι. Εαν βγουνε εξω απο το κουμασι και μπορουν να πεταξουν θα φυγουν και θα επιστρεψουν σ αυτον που μου τις εδωσε. Ετσι κανουν παντα τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια, επιστρεφουν στο σπιτι τους. Οταν θα μου κανουν 2-3 γεννες θα τις επιστρεψω σ αυτον που μου τις εδωσε.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σήμερα όπως σας είπα ταξίδεψα ως τη Μεθώνη.άφησα τα ταχυδρομικά μου περιστέρια.ήρθαν όλα.χρόνο δεν κράτησα αυτή την φορά.επόμενο πέταγμα θα είναι από τους πρόποδες του Ολύμπου, συγκεκριμένα από το Λιτόχωρο.ως τότε θα τα ξαναπούμε.σας δείχνω φώτο από την διαδρομή. από τον ποταμό Αλιάκμονα. και ένα περιστέρι που το αφήνω με το χέρι. δείτε φώτο.

----------


## pedrogall

Μπραβο Νικο. Οταν με το καλο φθασεις μεχρι Καμενα Βουρλα , ειδοποιησε με να ανεβω πανω να συναντηθουμε.

----------

